# I need a GOOD suspension setup that doesn't lower my ride height



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I absolutely do not want to drop my Altima lower than the factory ride height.
What options do I have? The stock springs/struts are way too soft, but I can't sacrifice my tire or ground clearance.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for that suggestion, but however even 1" is too much. Tire clearence is critical. It -must- not be lowered by anymeans.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

you can just drop it by a inch or so i think H&R gives you the lease drop and get KYB instead of toks struts because they are very stiff and aftermarket strut wont set good with stock springs


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try upgrading the rear swaybar and using urethane bushings on the front. I also recommend upgrading the struts to the KYB GR-2s or the Tokico HPs. If you absolutely must use the stock height springs then look for the SE springs or get a set of Ground Control coilovers springs.

Troy


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

You can also get a set of coilovers, whether they be ground controls or the very stiff D2s/KSports. They'll allow you to get a better spring rate and keep your ride height up high (although I'm curious as to why you want your car so high)


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

My main choice is due to the fact that I am running tires that are a very tight fit in the wheel wells. While I haven't actively felt any scrubbing, there are signs of it on the splash shield. Currently I have 225/50/16. I've got 245/45/16 on the way. The overall diameter is smaller on the 245's, so depending on how they do, a drop might be possible; however, it wouldn't be with my current tires.

I also drive over some very rough surfaces, curbs, etc. I don't like scraping and slamming. Every bit of clearance counts, after all.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youre running over curbs in 50 series tires? why?


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't exactly mean driving over them at high speeds or anything, but.. sometimes you just have to drive over a curb.  
But anyhow. There's also rocks, roadkill, branches, etc.
I still stand by my reasons..


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

WhiteFox said:


> I still stand by my reasons..


Then I stand by my advice.


----------

